# Zombies!!!



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Don't take this thread too seriously...it's a dreary day, I've already done all my errands, and I'm bored.

You wake in the morning to screaming outside the home. You look out the window and see blood-covered zombies wandering around and attacking living humans. If you have family members, they are already awake and looking out the windows at the havoc outside. You know you can get to your car or truck with your family and make a break for the local mall. So you load everyone up, back out of the garage, and take off down the road. As you're nearing the mall, you see a gun store that looks empty, so you pull over and quickly sneak inside. Nobody is there. However, you look out the windows and see a large crowd of zombies slowly approaching from the distance, meaning you have about two minnutes to grab whatever guns and ammo you can and get back to your vehicle so you can go to the mall. You take a quick glance at the store and they have the following:

Assortment of handguns in all calibers, both semi-autos and revolvers
10 AR-15s
5 AK-47s
5 Mossberg 590s
6 Remington 870s
2 Benelli M2 tacticals
3 Winchester 1200s
4 FN TPS's
Various rifles in all calibers with semi-auto, bolt-action, and single-shot
EoTech, Aimpoint, and Trijicon ACOG optics
OWB and thigh holsters
Plenty of ammunition
Surefire, Streamlight, and Mag-lite flashlights

What would you pick? In two minutes you'd probably have time for 3 long guns, 3 handguns, a scope or two, ammo, and a flashlight.

*Please note this thread is for entertainment purposes only. Zombies only exist in the deep woods. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:smt092 :smt092 :smt092 :smt092 

Why, God, why? 





Finger poised above close thread button, but I'll wait to hit it until I get bored (or this thread gets out of control, which it will).


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I would take all the throwing stars they had and head to the mall with the other ninjas :numbchuck:


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

I think in this day and age you may wanna head to a Walmart SuperCenter or some other huge store than carries food, supplies and ammo. Smaller building means easier to control. A bonus would be on that is immediately tied to or very close to a Home Improvement Store for barricades, etc.



Just for kicks and giggles.
If it were me: 
AR with ACOG
AR with Aimpoint
Benelli M2
2x Semi Auto Handguns (preferably the same type for mags)
4in .357/.38 +p revolver (should never jam and easier to load once all the mags have been depleted)

As far as flashlights, Walmart has a ton of good ones (Rayovac LED ones)


----------



## TheTreeWiseMen (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd go to the pub....


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

FHF, you do realize that "asking for it" means you are masochistic right?

hehehe

Zhur


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

a heck, i'd stay home, use the black powedr in zip lock containers for grenades, and save a few shots for me and the family.

really bored eh?
i leave the malls to the ninjas.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

TheTreeWiseMen said:


> I'd go to the pub....


:anim_lol:



zhurdan said:


> FHF, you do realize that "asking for it" means you are masochistic right?


I'm masochistic and I've made total peace with it. :mrgreen:

Yes, I'm very bored. I dunno about the mall though...see I'm a ninja, but going to the mall and being a ninja there would make me a mall ninja. That's no good. I would stay at the gun store and be a gun store ninja with some ARs and shotguns. Screw the throwing stars, they're no good against zombies.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

TheTreeWiseMen said:


> I'd go to the pub....


Correct. "The Winchester," specifically.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Meh...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I live in the Deep Woods FHF, why do you have to scare me like that.

Actualy I know a bit about Zombies and don't need Wally World to handle them.

They must be hit directly between the eyes to make them permanently dead. Scatter guns just uglify them so no shotguns.

If at a distance a scoped rifle with silvertip bullets is in order. The silvertip is good insurance in case a werewolf or two are with the Zombies. There have been cases of werewolves being Zombified also. I have a large supply of 180 grain .308 silvertips on the shelf just in case. They work great on Deer and Elk also.

If the Zombies happen to get in close I have a large quantity of magazines for my M&P40 loaded with homebrew Oregon Lazer Hard Cast bullets which contain a quantity of silver.

If all that should fail I just hope the Zombie that gets me has big boobs.

:smt1099


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd go to the airport... some place warm and tropical. Zombies can't swim.


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> I'd go to the airport... some place warm and tropical. Zombies can't swim.


You forgot that they can walk underwater...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Quietly go back to your room and take your meds, then lay down and it will be all right. You don't want the nice gentlemen in the white coats coming to visit again do you?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> Quietly go back to your room and take your meds, then lay down and it will be all right. You don't want the *nice gentlemen* in the white coats coming to visit again do you?


They weren't nice, and they weren't _gentle_men. I'm ready for them this time though. :smt070


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

All guns are ready to go at my house already. 

Also flashlights are stocked too.

I'd grab as many rounds of ammo, and batteries as I could carry.

Then food & water.

Maybe look for body armor, probably some of that new dragon skin if they stocked it (you know, so I don't get bitten easily)

I'd then stake out at my drug store, so I could pick'em off as they came across the parking lot.

As a last resort, I'd cage myself and whoever was left in the prescription department for full protection.

Oh, hell, I'll quit now. I'd probably be the first zombie anyway.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> They weren't nice, and they weren't _gentle_men. I'm ready for them this time though. :smt070












... you opened the door for that one.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

submoa said:


> you opened the door for that one.


Not literally though.


----------



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

*Rifles*
1 Sako Stainless 85 30/06
1 Barrett M107 
1 AR-15 with 9MM and 45ACP barrels

*Handguns*
1 Browning Buckmark Hunter .22 7" Fluted Barrel
1 Kimber Gold Match 1911 45ACP
1 Glock 26 9MM

*Scopes*
1 Burris Posi-Lock 2X-8X LER Handgun Scope With Electronic Eye Spot
2 Sworvski 12X High Grade Tactical Scopes (The best I could get)

*Ammo*
Assuming the shop has ammo in inventory boxes I would haul...
4K .22
10K 9mm
10K .45ACP
2K .50
5K 30/06

*Personal Weaponry*
2 Wooden Katana's
2 Cheap Katana's
1 Damascus Forged Katana
24 Ninja Stars of varying styles
10 Throwing Knives
2 Nunchuka
1 Halbrieder
1 Big Ass "Crocodile Dundee Knife" I just got today
2 Big Mag lights
2 Mini Mag lights

Yup...... that would be all I guess.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I just go loot Fort Knox and grab me one of these:










No zombie's gonna **** with me!


----------



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I just go loot Fort Knox and grab me one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O MY GOD... I'm the phone with my GF and all of a sudden I start bursting out laughing. SHe had no idea what happened... I couldn't even explain it to her. Oh man!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Still trying to figure out a way to send this thread to where it belongs at http://www.teenagechatrooms.com/. Almost got it .....


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

It would depend..
Do you mean slow Dawn of the Dead / Resident Evil type Zombies?
or fast 28 Days / I am Legend type zombies.

It would make a difference.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

kenn said:


> It would depend..
> Do you mean slow Dawn of the Dead / Resident Evil type Zombies?
> or fast 28 Days / I am Legend type zombies.
> 
> It would make a difference.


The Dawn of the Dead zombies could flat out move. It'd be easier to defend against them if they were slow like Shawn of the Dead, but I kinda like the idea of them being fast. If they're slow you can just run through them.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

First and foremost, I cannot hold what I'll need without a duffel bag, so I'll grab the first one I see.

If I have two minutes to grab what I need, I'm not going to be hemming and hawing over the merits of one shotgun over another. Does it fire 2.75" 00Buck? If so, I'm grabbing one to have and to hold, and a second one to sling over my back; I'll pull that one when the **** gets thick, or I'll pass it off to someone else when I get to the mall. Load both, pocket a few spare boxes just in case, and throw the rest in the bag.

With handguns, you gotta be mindful of caliber. Too big and you won't have enough rounds available to stave off an onslaught; too small and no matter how many you have they won't do the job. So, give me a little of everything; two wonder-nines, a "wonder-45" and a .44Mag, plus a couple extra handguns to hand off. Clear the racks of ammo into the bag and grab a few spare mags but don't bother loading; as long as the shotguns are loaded I can get back to the car and worry about loading when I can hand off some of this armory.

Gun stores are more often than not also knife & tool stores. Give me two Ka-Bars and a Leatherman.

An AR or AK may sound like a really good idea, and if I were making my last stand in the gun store I'd grab one and load a mag as fast as I could, but since I'm trying to grab and go, an AK would be dead weight until I had the time to load at least one 30-round mag. If someone had made this run with me, however, I'd clear the shelves of 7.62 Soviet, grab three mags and the AK and one guy would load while the other drives.

That's pretty much my 2 minutes, and as much as I'd be able to carry out to the car.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

On the way out of my apartment, I'd grab my backpack that can hold a lot of stuff, my .45, and my 870. In the gun shop, I'd grab every single 12-gauge shell there was, an AR and all the mags and .223 I could find, an EoTech, a couple of Glock 19s and 9mm ammo, a Surefire UA2 Optimus (if they had it), two thigh holsters (one for each leg) for the Glocks, a Benelli M2 tactical or M4 (if they had it), two rifle/shotgun straps, and a Remington 700 in .308 with a bipod for sniping off the rooftop.

I think with two shotguns, an AR, a sniper rifle, and three handguns, I should be set. A Glock in each holster, the .45 in my waistband, the AR and 870 on my back, and the Benelli in my hands. The R700 would only get carried to the mall, then be left on the rooftop.

For high volume attacks, a couple of full-auto M249s would be nice, but most gun shops don't carry those, lol.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Closed.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13953


----------

